# Labor?? When to decide to check her?



## Tngoatgal (10 mo ago)

Hi all! I really need advice. I have a small pet goat that has been inadvertently bred to a bigger goat. I don’t have a due date and I’ve have no experience with kidding. She presented a water sac (I think) about 45 minutes ago but it has gone back in. Her bag is full, her vulva is big, I think she is having contractions but doesn’t seem to be pushing. Should I try and check her? I’ve tried to educate myself but I don’t want to do anything wrong! Help?!!!!


----------



## Tngoatgal (10 mo ago)

Tngoatgal said:


> Hi all! I really need advice. I have a small pet goat that has been inadvertently bred to a bigger goat. I don’t have a due date and I’ve have no experience with kidding. She presented a water sac (I think) about 45 minutes ago but it has gone back in. Her bag is full, her vulva is big, I think she is having contractions but doesn’t seem to be pushing. Should I try and check her? I’ve tried to educate myself but I don’t want to do anything wrong! Help?!!!!


And I have no vet available! We have no vets in the area who do farm calls anymore so I’m really on my own.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

@happybleats @ksalvagno 
I would scrub up and check to see if she is fully dilated


----------



## Tngoatgal (10 mo ago)

Rancho Draco said:


> @happybleats @ksalvagno
> I would scrub up and check to see if she is fully dilated





Tngoatgal said:


> And I have no vet available! We have no vets in the area who do farm calls anymore so I’m really on my own.


Her ligaments are still palpable but barely.


----------



## Tngoatgal (10 mo ago)

Rancho Draco said:


> @happybleats @ksalvagno
> I would scrub up and check to see if she is fully dilated


Thank you! I’m gonna try it then. I’m also gonna try and post some pictures for y’all’s opinion. This is so nerve racking!


----------



## Tngoatgal (10 mo ago)

Tngoatgal said:


> Thank you! I’m gonna try it then. I’m also gonna try and post some pictures for y’all’s opinion. This is so nerve racking!





Tngoatgal said:


> Thank you! I’m gonna try it then. I’m also gonna try and post some pictures for y’all’s opinion. This is so nerve racking!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

What breed is she and what is she bred to?


----------



## Tngoatgal (10 mo ago)




----------



## Tngoatgal (10 mo ago)

Lil Boogie said:


> What breed is she and what is she bred to?


I’m not sure of her breed. She is small and she does faint as I’ve seen her do that. She is bred to a Nubian. That’s the only male she has been with. I’ve only had her about 6 months and he was here with her for a while. I will post her picture and you can tell me what you think. I’m an idiot in this! I just wanted a pet goat. I’m happy to whatever I need to help her along.


----------



## BV Farms (Apr 12, 2020)

One of the most important things at the moment is to not panic. You will get through this.
Is she straining? Does she seem to be in pain?
If you just put a couple fingers in, can you feel anything?


----------



## Tngoatgal (10 mo ago)

BV Farms said:


> One of the most important things at the moment is to not panic. You will get through this.
> Is she straining? Does she seem to be in pain?
> If you just put a couple fingers in, can you feel anything?


----------



## Tngoatgal (10 mo ago)

She is not straining. She is just laying. Grunting every so often. She is a very non vocal girl and that hasn’t changed. I’m trying very hard not to panic!! I will check and see what I feel and post back.


----------



## Tngoatgal (10 mo ago)

Tngoatgal said:


> She is not straining. She is just laying. Grunting every so often. She is a very non vocal girl and that hasn’t changed. I’m trying very hard not to panic!! I will check and see what I feel and post back.


Nothing with two fingers. I went in to my wrist which she really didn’t like and I believe she is dilated but I’m not sure. I did not feel babies. I’m pretty sure of that.


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Don't panic. You're gonna do great and im sure she will too. 

A goats labor is mostly inside where you can't see anything happening. I can't remember the exact number of hours, but I think it's like 4-5 internally where you can't see anything happening and then should be less than 30 minutes of active labor that you can see....so she could very well be in the first stages still. Has she been restless? Getting up then laying back down, stretching, pawing the ground? I usually watch for a long string of either amber colored discharge or foggy white discharge. Watch for her to start pushing. If she's pushing for a while and nothing's happening you're gonna need to help her. Just take a deep breath and don't panic!!


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Tngoatgal said:


> Nothing with two fingers. I went in to my wrist which she really didn’t like and I believe she is dilated but I’m not sure. I did not feel babies. I’m pretty sure of that.


I've never gone in a goat before, but I think I remember someone saying on a different thread that if you can't get your fingers in more than a couple inches she isn't dialated....... So I would think that if you got your whole hand in she's dialated...don't take my word for it tho cuz I have no experience and could be wrong.


----------



## Tngoatgal (10 mo ago)

brigieboo said:


> Don't panic. You're gonna do great and im sure she will too.
> 
> A goats labor is mostly inside where you can't see anything happening. I can't remember the exact number of hours, but I think it's like 4-5 internally where you can't see anything happening and then should be less than 30 minutes of active labor that you can see....so she could very well be in the first stages still. Has she been restless? Getting up then laying back down, stretching, pawing the ground? I usually watch for a long string of either amber colored discharge or foggy white discharge. Watch for her to start pushing. If she's pushing for a while and nothing's happening you're gonna need to help her. Just take a deep breath and don't panic!!


Deep breaths…doing my best not to panic. Thank you all and I’ll keep you as updated as I can. I appreciate the support more than y’all know!


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

Sounds like she's still in the first stages of labor, they can drag on and on for us watching! When she really gets down to business you'll know. They usually lay on their side with their legs all spread and push while yelling. Looks very different than earlier contractions  Don't stress too much!


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Yea, ^ have u watched any videos on goat birth/labor? People never start the video until the fun stuff happens, so it always seems longer the first time than you expected it to be. Patience is key 😜 do you have kidding supplies and towels ready and close by? Maybe run up to the house, get a snack, make a cup of coffee and when you come back you'll prolly have kids on the ground. 🤣🤣🤣

But actually, now that I say that it got me thinking, 😂 have u been with her this whole time? Or have u been in and out? Sometimes goats wait until we're gone to get things started, so if you've been with her this whole time maybe leave her alone for a little while. Just a thought. 😜


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Repositioning Kids - Newbies Experience | The Goat Spot Forum


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

I'd say she's a fainter mixed with Nigerian. Maybe even some Kiko or Alpine as her ears look a little big.


----------



## Tngoatgal (10 mo ago)

brigieboo said:


> Yea, ^ have u watched any videos on goat birth/labor? People never start the video until the fun stuff happens, so it always seems longer the first time than you expected it to be. Patience is key 😜 do you have kidding supplies and towels ready and close by? Maybe run up to the house, get a snack, make a cup of coffee and when you come back you'll prolly have kids on the ground. 🤣🤣🤣
> 
> I have finally come out of the barn. I thought maybe she needed a break from me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tngoatgal (10 mo ago)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Repositioning Kids - Newbies Experience | The Goat Spot Forum


Thank you! I have read that but re read since you posted it. I need all the help I can get!


----------



## Tngoatgal (10 mo ago)

Lil Boogie said:


> I'd say she's a fainter mixed with Nigerian. Maybe even some Kiko or Alpine as her ears look a little big.


Thank you! The Nubian that I know she is bred to is much bigger than she is and it has me so worried!


----------



## BV Farms (Apr 12, 2020)

I don't have as much experience as many on here, but I've found that most births work themselves out. Sometimes it just takes awhile for the kids to get lined up. As long as the doe doesn't seem to be straining or in pain, she will most likely be fine. 
As far as large kids go, I have been surprised at the size of kids that a doe can push out. I had an average sized doe push out an 11 pounder. 
I raise Nubians and a lot of my kids are only 4 pounds, so hopefully she'll have small babies.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Best advise given is don't panic. She will pick up on that. Relax and know she most likely will have them with no issue but we need to prepare if you need to help her. 
Grab towels, some sort of lab like KY or cooking oil. A helper wouldn't hurt. We are here for you


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Tngoatgal said:


> Thank you! The Nubian that I know she is bred to is much bigger than she is and it has me so worried!


No problem. I'd definitely watch her like a hawk and be there for her. In another words, keep your schedule open. Make no plans except for to be with her.


----------



## Tngoatgal (10 mo ago)

Y’all are so awesome. I no longer feel so alone!! I’ve got a camera on her and she is only a hop from the house so I’m giving her another break from me. She likes the scratching so I’ve been giving her plenty of those. I’ll keep y’all posted.


----------



## Tngoatgal (10 mo ago)

BV Farms said:


> I don't have as much experience as many on here, but I've found that most births work themselves out. Sometimes it just takes awhile for the kids to get lined up. As long as the doe doesn't seem to be straining or in pain, she will most likely be fine.
> As far as large kids go, I have been surprised at the size of kids that a doe can push out. I had an average sized doe push out an 11 pounder.
> I raise Nubians and a lot of my kids are only 4 pounds, so hopefully she'll have small babies.


This makes me feel so much better! All I could imagine was this little goat trying to birth massive babies. That Nubians can be small at birth is so reassuring!


----------



## BV Farms (Apr 12, 2020)

Tngoatgal said:


> This makes me feel so much better! All I could imagine was this little goat trying to birth massive babies. That Nubians can be small at birth is so reassuring!


I also should have said that my 11 pounder was an Alpine cross, not Nubian.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Best of luck to your mama and you.


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Tngoatgal said:


> Y’all are so awesome. I no longer feel so alone!! I’ve got a camera on her and she is only a hop from the house so I’m giving her another break from me. She likes the scratching so I’ve been giving her plenty of those. I’ll keep y’all posted.


Does she have any discharge? How is she acting? 

Cameras are amazing hahaha I'll just sit in the house watching it, but do check on her every now and then cuz sometimes camera don't pick up everything.


----------



## Tngoatgal (10 mo ago)

brigieboo said:


> Does she have any discharge? How is she acting?
> 
> Cameras are amazing hahaha I'll just sit in the house watching it, but do check on her every now and then cuz sometimes camera don't pick up everything.


She does have some off white discharge and she is getting restless and had a vocal moment. Just normal sounds but she’s mostly very quiet. She did a little pawing which is new. She doesn’t seem to be in any distress so I’m just gonna keep watching. Thanks y’all! I’ll keep ya updated!


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Tngoatgal said:


> She does have some off white discharge and she is getting restless and had a vocal moment. Just normal sounds but she’s mostly very quiet. She did a little pawing which is new. She doesn’t seem to be in any distress so I’m just gonna keep watching. Thanks y’all! I’ll keep ya updated!


Is it a long string of discharge or just a little bit? 

Good luck!!! I'm so excited 😁 she's a really pretty doe.


----------



## Tngoatgal (10 mo ago)

brigieboo said:


> Is it a long string of discharge or just a little bit?
> 
> Good luck!!! I'm so excited 😁 she's a really pretty doe.


It was not a long string but it was more than she has been having. I really think she’s getting close! I just pray for a healthy momma and healthy babies!


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Tngoatgal said:


> It was not a long string but it was more than she has been having. I really think she’s getting close! I just pray for a healthy momma and healthy babies!


If you saw a bubble over 2 hours ago, I say it’s time to go in and check things out. Wash your hand and if you have any lube, spread some on your hand. Olive or vegetable oil works too, if you don’t have anything else. Using steady, gentle pressure, put your hand inside her. She may be tight or small in which case take your time working your way in. If you feel something that feels like you’re putting your hand through a rubber band she is not fully dilated. 

You should be able to feel a kid as soon as you’re up to your wrist but if not, push in further. Once you find the kid you need to feel for two hooves and a nose/mouth. If you feel that everything is likely fine and she just needs some more time to progress.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

When I posted originally your pictures hadn’t loaded for me. Now that I see them she doesn’t appear that she was in active labor at the time they were posted. It sounds like she may just be getting started and it wasn’t a bubble that you saw. I would probably just leave her alone and let things progress.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Here is a link to a website that has loads of kidding information and includes pics so you know exactly what they are talking about. Fias Co Farm- Sitemap


----------



## Tngoatgal (10 mo ago)

Thank you! I checked on her every couple of hours through the night and before leaving for work this am. She doesn’t seem to be in any distress. The fella is there today to keep a watch and I’ll watch the cameras. Send lots of prayers! I’ll keep y’all updated!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Ranger1 said:


> If you saw a bubble over 2 hours ago, I say it’s time to go in and check things out. Wash your hand and if you have any lube, spread some on your hand. Olive or vegetable oil works too, if you don’t have anything else. Using steady, gentle pressure, put your hand inside her. She may be tight or small in which case take your time working your way in. If you feel something that feels like you’re putting your hand through a rubber band she is not fully dilated.
> 
> You should be able to feel a kid as soon as you’re up to your wrist but if not, push in further. Once you find the kid you need to feel for two hooves and a nose/mouth. If you feel that everything is likely fine and she just needs some more time to progress.


 This is what I would do.
She is open, because your whole hand was in up to your wrist. 
Go a bit deeper, the kid may be too big or stuck a bit lower.

When this happens, the doe does not get the signal to push. 
When you go deeper, feel for the bag covering the kid. 
With you in there, it will get mama to push to get things moving. 
After a while of trying to get the kid closer to the door. 
Break the bag over the kid to feel the position of the kid and if in the wrong one, straighten the kid into proper position. Or help dilate
her more if the kid is too big. 
Be sure you are breaking the bag over the kid not her wall.

It takes work, be as gentle as you can, do not panic. Get in there and help the doe.
You can do it, I have faith in you.


----------



## Tngoatgal (10 mo ago)

She hasn’t changed her behavior at all today. She doesn’t seem distressed so maybe I just misread the situation yesterday. Since I don’t know her actual due date, I’m concerned about checking her. Should I be?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I bet she had a vaginal prolapse. Her udder looks like it has a little more to go. Just keep an eye on her.


----------



## Tngoatgal (10 mo ago)

ksalvagno said:


> I bet she had a vaginal prolapse. Her udder looks like it has a little more to go. Just keep an eye on her.


She has had a bit of a prolapse, in and out, for about a week. Will this affect her labor? The “water bag” just happened again. It goes back in but it stretches out so big that it looks like a water bag. Still trying not to panic…


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

If no kids yet, I would check her.


----------



## Tngoatgal (10 mo ago)

I did check her last night. I can still going up to my wrist and possibly could have gone further but I was too nervous. I’m afraid I’ll hurt her. I felt no baby. I feel what I think is a water sac but no baby. Any advice is still welcomed!!! She is still not showing any distress.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Can you feel the baby moving on the right side?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It isn't a water bag. It is a vaginal prolapse. Huge difference. As long as it goes back in, it is fine. That area is the least resistance when kids are taking up so much room.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A vet should intervene to make sure what you are seeing and feeling.


----------



## Tngoatgal (10 mo ago)

double j said:


> Can you feel the baby moving on the right side?


I can feel the baby move on the right side. 


ksalvagno said:


> It isn't a water bag. It is a vaginal prolapse. Huge difference. As long as it goes back in, it is fine. That area is the least resistance when kids are taking up so much room.


Thank you! She is definitely huge with no room in there. It does go back in when she stands and moves. Again, thank you for your input. It’s more helpful than you know!


----------



## Tngoatgal (10 mo ago)

toth boer goats said:


> A vet should intervene to make sure what you are seeing and feeling.


Unfortunately, there are no vets in my area that see livestock anymore. I have an equine vet and a small animal vet but no vets for cows or goats.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Take a picture of the “water bag” next time you see it to post here. It sounds like a vaginal prolapse, as someone else said. She doesn’t look ready to kid.


----------



## Tngoatgal (10 mo ago)

Just to keep y’all updated. It appears I truly panicked. She does have a prolapse that I’m treating with sugar and it seems to have made her more comfortable. Still no babies but no distress. This waiting is hard…


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad you put it back in.
You can have a vet put a stitch in to help hold it in, if it is a big issue and keeps coming out.

Remember, the tissue will die if left out too long and she may not be able to pee.


----------



## Tngoatgal (10 mo ago)

What do y’all think today? She’s breathing pretty heavy and almost sounds like snoring. Still eating, pooping and peeing. Still no distress. The prolapse hasn’t recurred today so that’s a load off my mind. Does she appear to be getting closer?? Thanks for all your advice!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Every day she is getting closer. But there is no way for us to tell when.


----------



## Tngoatgal (10 mo ago)

Thank you! This waiting is hard! She looks so big and miserable to me. I shall wait on….😊


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

Tngoatgal said:


> Thank you! This waiting is hard! She looks so big and miserable to me. I shall wait on….😊


I would recommend watching some birthing videos from Blue Cactus Dairy Goats, and Wead'em and Reap. They have the best videos I've ever seen for beginners who are new to birthing.
And don't be scared when you are helping. Fear is always something that I struggled with in the beginning, until I discovered that sometimes fear is the thing that keeps me from doing what needs to be done. 
If you are unsure if she is truly in labor, when the time comes, then lightly press your palm into her stomach, and see if you can feel it harden when she has a contraction. The hard breathing you're hearing is likely coming from her lungs being pressed. My goats, when they are absolutely huge, breath very hard too. 
Hope this all helps! And do keep us updated! I just love hearing about new baby goats!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Looks pretty close to be honest. You do know how to check for ligs, right?


----------



## Tngoatgal (10 mo ago)

Lil Boogie said:


> Looks pretty close to be honest. You do know how to check for ligs, right?


Sort of! I can still feel them but they are really mushy. If that makes sense at all.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Okie dokie. Happy kidding!


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

Tngoatgal said:


> Sort of! I can still feel them but they are really mushy. If that makes sense at all.


How are things today?


----------



## Tngoatgal (10 mo ago)

Ligs are still just mushy. Hip bones are pretty pokey outie. She just has a little diarrhea so I’m watching to see if that continues. By the way, her name is Ninny and Ninny is worrying me to death!! 😊


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🤗


----------



## Tngoatgal (10 mo ago)

Just to keep y’all informed…we are still waiting!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh boy. They love keeping us on the edge of our seats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh man.


----------



## Tngoatgal (10 mo ago)

Y’all…it’s a full 11 days since I first posted thinking Ninny was in labor…I am the worst…😂. Anndddd….we are still waiting…Good news is the prolapse is staying in, she doesn’t seem to be in any distress. I’m not sure I have the patience to be a goat breeder…😂😂😂


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Hang in there! It can't be much longer.
Silly Goats


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

☝ Love that.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Tngoatgal said:


> Y’all…it’s a full 11 days since I first posted thinking Ninny was in labor…I am the worst…. Anndddd….we are still waiting…Good news is the prolapse is staying in, she doesn’t seem to be in any distress. I’m not sure I have the patience to be a goat breeder…


How's she doing?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## Tngoatgal (10 mo ago)

toth boer goats said:


> How are things?


I think she is getting closer. She has had some amber colored mucous discharge in the last 24 hours. She still is not in any distress. Ligs are super mushy. Crossing fingers for soon! She is so big!!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Amber discharge, mushy ligs?
Sounds pretty close to me.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh yeah, she is close.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Hoping your next post is pictures of babies.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

We need new pics of her...


----------



## Tngoatgal (10 mo ago)

Y’all…she still hasn’t gone into pushing labor. I’m at a loss. I haven’t checked her again because I obviously don’t know what I’m doing. I can feel movement from the baby. And she is in no distress. I can get pictures of her and post them today. Should I take her to the vet? I don’t actually know her due date so I don’t know if she’s overdue…what would y’all do?? I appreciate y’all so much.


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Just keep waiting, don't panic, but since you don't know her date she probably just isn't ready. Just watch her, watch for a long string of discharge but what I do is just ignore everything else. 🤣 Watch for the obvious signs and don't panic! You're doing great! I'm in my third year of kidding, and I literally did this same thing, I thought my doe was in labor and she held out another month. 😂 Happens to everybody. Have you seen the doe code? 🤣

Keep an eye on her tho and make sure she's not in distress. If she's acting completely normal you don't need to go in cuz her babies aren't completely baked yet. 😉

You could most some more pictures just so maybe we could see if any one has guesses on how long still to go


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

It can be so frustrating. My last one looked ready for over a week. Left her alone for about 15 minutes and my son came in to announce that there was already a baby on the ground.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If you are unsure, you could have a vet come out and check her.
Don’t take her in, it would be too stressful for her.

Having a long amber tube like color discharge, is definitely a sign of concern to me.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

This is what my last doe looked like right before kidding. Have you seen this?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Tngoatgal said:


> Y’all…she still hasn’t gone into pushing labor. I’m at a loss. I haven’t checked her again because I obviously don’t know what I’m doing. I can feel movement from the baby. And she is in no distress. I can get pictures of her and post them today. Should I take her to the vet? I don’t actually know her due date so I don’t know if she’s overdue…what would y’all do?? I appreciate y’all so much.


There's really nothing to worry about. She WILL tell you when she's due, I promise lol. I'd just keep on waiting.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

But yes pics would be much appreciated lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

double j said:


> This is what my last doe looked like right before kidding. Have you seen this?
> View attachment 226361


If you see this she is in labor.
Get her help.

Very good pic of what to look for.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Yep they are ready when that happens.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

How is your girl doing?


----------



## Tngoatgal (10 mo ago)

This is where we are right now. She’s is out in the barn foraging. Still not in distress but we haven’t had this amount of discharge so maybe soon!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Hmm, udder looks very full, does she have her ligs? That goo doesn't _exactly_ scream labor, but definitely could be if she's not been having this much goo before. Has her kids dropped? Definitely could be in labor so I'd be ready and keep a _close_ eye on her for contractions. Happy kidding!


----------



## BV Farms (Apr 12, 2020)

Looks super close! I would be staying with her or checking on her hourly. Keep in mind that you will need to observe her for 5-10 minutes to see contractions. Some goats hardly show any sign of active labor until the kids are coming out. A contraction will typically look like a stiffening of her body and an arch of her back, but goats like to be unique and express their pain differently. Happy kidding! Prayers your way.


----------



## Tngoatgal (10 mo ago)

Y’all. No ligs that I can find at all, a good bit more discharge, maybe a contraction or two but of that I can’t be certain. She has definitely eaten less today and seems to be tired but still no obvious signs of distress. I’m watching and waiting patiently. I’m so grateful for y’all’s guidance!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Yay! Do you have a stall? If so, I'd put her in it


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Happy kidding!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Sounds like you are ready to go. Best of luck to all of you!🐐
Hope you don't have to pull an all nighter.


----------



## Tngoatgal (10 mo ago)

One healthy baby born!!


----------



## BV Farms (Apr 12, 2020)

Yay! Do you know how to check for more from the outside?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Had fun delivering those babies, @Tngoatgal! It was a pleasure to meet y'all tonight! Congrats!


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

yayyy congrats!! just one? or were there more? boys girls?? do we get pics!?


----------



## Tngoatgal (10 mo ago)

Two healthy babies!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Lil Boogie said:


> Had fun delivering those babies, @Tngoatgal! It was a pleasure to meet y'all tonight! Congrats!


Wait, what! You helped @Lil Boogie?!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Wait, what! You helped @Lil Boogie?!


I did lol


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

@Tngoatgal did awesome!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

That’s so cool! Congrats @Tngoatgal!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> That’s so cool! Congrats @Tngoatgal!


She literally only lives 10 minutes from our house! She did awesome as a new newborn goat mama!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Congratulations on kids! Looking forward to pictures! Great job on the assist Lil Boogie!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Congratulations


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations!


----------



## BV Farms (Apr 12, 2020)

That's great!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

First kid with a big head then second kid comin out with left front leg back and a HUGE head.


----------



## Tngoatgal (10 mo ago)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Wait, what! You helped @Lil Boogie?!


Oh my gosh! @Lil Boogie saved the day! She delivered those babies especially the second! I’m so grateful!!


----------



## Tngoatgal (10 mo ago)




----------



## Tngoatgal (10 mo ago)




----------



## Tngoatgal (10 mo ago)

Two perfect little girls! And Ninny is doing good! Thanks again everyone for all of your advice and big thanks to @Lil Boogie. I thank God he sent you!! It was my pleasure to meet you and your family!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Aww! What cutie patooties! I think God put you in GA from TN for just such a reason.  It’s amazing how God works sometimes.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Tngoatgal said:


> Two perfect little girls! And Ninny is doing good! Thanks again everyone for all of your advice and big thanks to @Lil Boogie. I thank God he sent you!! It was my pleasure to meet you and your family!


It was my pleasure, Ma'am! I love to help when I can. It was a very heartwarming moment to see that second girl alive and breathing. Honestly, I wasn't too sure about her, if she'd be alive or not after such a rough time getting her out. But the Lord had his mercy on the little thing, and here she is alive and healthy! If you need anything, at anytime day/night/ morning don't hesitate to call or text. I really look forward to seeing them again sometime! Congrats on the two girls. I'm gonna hit the hay as I'm exhausted lol. I know you'll be exhausted by tomorrow too lol. Goodnight and good luck! Have any questions, like I said don't hesitate to text me. Goodnight!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

They are too precious!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Tngoatgal said:


> It was my pleasure to meet you and your family!


Well you've met part of us. You didn't meet my other sister and two brothers lol. Maybe someday in the summer y'all can come over and we can have a cookout or something!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Congratulations. They will be very special lil girls. @Lil Boogie you rock.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Congratulations!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Congratulations in the healthy babies, @Tngoatgal!! They are adorable! 😍 How awesome that @Lil Boogie was able to come over and help Ninny deliver!! 😀


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Finally! And they are so cute.
I wish I had someone that close to share goat stuff with. Congratulations to all of you.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aww they’re gorgeous! I’m so glad they were alive! What an amazing miracle that you two were close to each other!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Tanya said:


> Congratulations. They will be very special lil girls. @Lil Boogie you rock.


Why thank you😆


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

luvmyherd said:


> Finally! And they are so cute.
> I wish I had someone that close to share goat stuff with. Congratulations to all of you.


Trust me! It was a shock to find she lived so close to me!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Awe that's awesome @Lil Boogie helped! How cool! And what cutie pies!

Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Such a great thing to find out just at the right time.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute, good work.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Congratulations to you, @Tngoatgal! Amazing what a small world it is sometimes! You are very lucky to live that close to a goat keeper as awesome as @Lil Boogie. 😇


----------

